# ECU Reset



## l3ttx (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello All,

I ve just picked up my TT 225 BHP 02reg and was wondering if anybody could advise me how to rest the ECU.

I have read befor if the car is not used hard for a long time the ecu will need resting to get the full power back from the engine is this true??


----------



## YTF (Aug 27, 2006)

Never heard that an ECU would need resetting! You sure you don't mean the throttle body?


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Thats a new one to me as well......


----------



## l3ttx (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry, possibly could have been the throttle bodies, what does resetting these do and do you think it would be worth doing.

also is there and common faults or any essential mod i should do. :?


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

l3ttx said:


> Sorry, possibly could have been the throttle bodies, what does resetting these do and do you think it would be worth doing.
> 
> also is there and common faults or any essential mod i should do. :?


Lots and lots of common faults - just wait and be suprised when they happen. Essential mod? Depends what you want from your car.

Throttle reset, sit in the car with door closed, ignition on but engine off, sit there for three mins or more and that will have done it. Just makes the car realise where throttle fully closed position on the pedal is. Stops it being on the floor but only at 80% throttle. Worth trying as won't harm anything if it doesn't need doing.

Tom


----------



## l3ttx (Oct 15, 2006)

The reason for the faults question is I also drive a Saab and Alfa Romeo. Saabs Great never had a problem in 3 years (90K miles). The alfa too many to list but I Love it.

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## YTF (Aug 27, 2006)

Essential mod - change the Bosch Divertor Valve for one that actually works!!! go for a Forge one!!! Cost around Â£80 but it will hold the boost much better.


----------



## Ugemi (Jan 2, 2006)

Well audi surely has less faults than the alfa, allthought they are great cars 
The essential upgrade would be The BTU, also know as the Big Turbo Upgrade


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

l3ttx said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I ve just picked up my TT 225 BHP 02reg and was wondering if anybody could advise me how to rest the ECU.
> 
> I have read befor if the car is not used hard for a long time the ecu will need resting to get the full power back from the engine is this true??


ECU reset, disconnect the -ve battery lead for ~ 10 minutes =>

Turn ignition on but don't start, listen for a couple of clicks. (TBR)

Clearing the ECU will help if your putting 97-9 octane in when it was used to 95 and removes the previous owners driving style from its memory.


----------



## SeYaSeEe (Mar 5, 2006)

*Quoted From Jae in FAQ THread

---------------

how to do a "Throttle Body Reset"? 
OK, before answering how to... this (apparently) is why... "if your car is driven for a long time without thrashing then it will limit the max throttle to 75% I believe. Reseting just gives you 100% again" 
And this is how.. 
The Engine needs to be cold, so don't do this after a long drive or nothing will happen. 
Turn the ignition on without actually starting the engine and wait for about 3 minutes. 
Turn off the ignition and it's all done.

--------------*


----------

